# Need Quick Id Red Or Piraya



## DrUgZ (May 6, 2008)

Okay guys reds or pirayas. They have been kept in a 55 gallon for 8 years from what I was told which kinda explains the throats/chimples.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Some nice looking reds


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Red with nice colour IMO


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

FEEFA said:


> Red with nice colour IMO


x2


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

HAvent seen to many Reds with flames but those guys rock. But IMO Reds


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> *HAvent seen to many Reds with flames *but those guys rock. But IMO Reds


I have, but not past the lateral line.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice red


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

deff reds but i agree i havent seen such nice high flames on a red before....hybrid???


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn!..Nice looking reds with flames!...I've seen these before and they are very rare...I'm also wondering if it's some kind of hybrid...God only knows there might even a spieces of piranhas that we haven't discovered yet!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its not a hybrid. 100% Pygocentrus Nattereri.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its not a hybrid. 100% Pygocentrus Nattereri.


x2
also ive seen flames above lateral line a few times i know members have posted pics in the past but most are lost in the upgrade.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

indeed pygocentrus nattereri


----------

